
Raspberry Pi's Gertboard expansion board already works (video) - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pis-gertboard-expansion-board-already-works-video-2012019/
======
EdiX
Using C to call the shell to write a character to a file to drive a motor.
Amazing.

~~~
nitrogen
Why? Why???

The overhead of spawning the shell is going to be _significant_ versus simply
opening /sys/class/gpio/... directly.

The PIC attached via SPI sounds cool, though. It'd be cool if they supported
USB-capable PICs and brought the USB pins out to a mini-B header in the final
or second version of the Gertboard.

~~~
blhack
>Why? Why???

The person who wrote this probably didn't know of a different way of doing it.

~~~
rcxdude
he knew better, but it's to 'demonstrate ease of use' :
<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/500#comment-7659>

